# Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen



## Carphunter13 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch gut Stippmontagen zum angeln im Baggersee, auf Brassen,Rotaugen und Karpfen. Am wichtigsten sind           für mich:die Bebleiung und die Posenform.
 Viellleicht hat jemand Bilder zur Beschreibung.

mfg Carphunter


----------



## Maquard (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Zu der Jahreszeit an sich recht einfach, so fein wie irgend möglich!

Würde sagen max. 18er mono, 12er Vorfach, 20ger Haken, eine maximal 2 Maden drauf und ne schlanke Pose mit 1 - 2g.

Fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Knispel (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Brassenangeln = Liftmethode ..


----------



## FISHHARD (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



Maquard schrieb:


> Zu der Jahreszeit an sich recht einfach, so fein wie irgend möglich!
> 
> Würde sagen max. 18er mono, 12er Vorfach, 20ger Haken, eine maximal 2 Maden drauf und ne schlanke Pose mit 1 - 2g.
> 
> Fertig ist die Laube.




Brassen und Rotaugen o.k..obwohl ichbei überwiegend großen Brassen doch zum 16er Haken greifen würde...aber auf Karpfen mit nen 20er halte ich doch etwas für sehr gewagt..

Bei vielen Karpfen und je nach Größe der Fische nie unter 12er anfangen...eher noch größer. Bei richtigen Brummern brauchste unter 8er Hacken gar nicht erst anfangen sonst hatt ich das schnell erledigt.

Gruß


----------



## Maquard (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Ok, wobei ich finde das man schon unterscheiden sollte ob man es auf Karpfen oder den "rest" abgesehen hat, da das Gerät dann allgemein kräftiger gewählt werden sollte.

Weil Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist zu der Jahreszeit doch extrem schwierig.


----------



## Carphunter13 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



Maquard schrieb:


> Ok, wobei ich finde das man schon unterscheiden sollte ob man es auf Karpfen oder den "rest" abgesehen hat, da das Gerät dann allgemein kräftiger gewählt werden sollte.
> 
> Weil Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist zu der Jahreszeit doch extrem schwierig.



Hallo,
Das hatte ich auch eigentlich vor. Ich habe verschiedene Kits für meine Kopfrute. 
Hat den noch jemand Informationen darüber, wann ich welche Posenform nehmen soll?
MfG Carphunter


----------



## Tricast (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Beim CLARIS Verlag kannst Du dir ein Büchlein bestellen wo die Montagen alle erklärt und gezeigt werden. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

...................


----------



## Carphunter13 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

hi,
das sind ja schon gute Informationen,hat den noch jemand infos über die verschiedenen Posen-formen und wann man sie einsetzt?

MFG und Petri heil Carphunter


----------



## Tricast (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Habe Dir doch geschrieben dass Du für kleines Geld beim Claris Verlag ein Heft erhalten kannst wo Du alles findest was Du wissen möchtest.
matchangler.de unter Shop findest Du z.B. "Der einfache Weg zur richtigen Montage". Diese Hefte werden auch auf EBAY angeboten. Händler ist top bite.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## rogumatt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> hi,
> das sind ja schon gute Informationen,hat den noch jemand infos über die verschiedenen Posen-formen und wann man sie einsetzt?
> 
> MFG und Petri heil Carphunter



Ich angele vorzugsweise mit Wurfmontage auf Rotaugen an Baggersee'n oder kleineren Teichen. Aufgrund der geringen Tragkräfte der feinen verwendeten Posen (0,6-1,5g), habe ich verschiedenste Posenformen probiert.
Als ideal verwende ich folgende Form:

Kegelförmiger Rumpf, oben am dicksten. Antenne kürzer als Kiel unten.
Diese Form liegt auch ruhig im Wasser,wenn es durch Wind ein paar Wellen gibt.

Gar nicht bewährt hat sich fast oder ganz kugelförmiger Rumpf, da sehr wellenanfällig. Liegt sehr unruhig im Wasser. Ist wohl eher für Fließwasser gedacht. 

Pose mit kegelförigem Rumpf, unten am dicksten, stellt sich bei Wind oft schräg,wenn dieser einen Schnurbogen bildet.

Pose mit längerer Antenne als Kiel, wird bei Wind unruhig. Selbst bei meiner Idealform wie oben.


Sonst verwende ich 20er Mono als Hauptschnur und 0,12er Vorfach mit 12er,14er oder 16er  Haken. Länge Vorfach etwa 35 cm. Bei 'Karpfengefahr' (wie diese Woche am 1.Mai), auch 20er Vorfach.  Bebleiung mit 1-2 Bleischroten auf Hauptschnur. Wirbel lasse ich weg, nachdem ich ohne Wirbel größere Rotaugen gefangen habe.


----------



## Knispel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Denn will ich einmal einen Tip geben, lese dieses einmal durch :

http://www.blinker.de/download/files/drennan/Drennan_Posenserie.pdf

ist zwar klassisch Englisch ( meine Art zu fischen ) aber man kann es abwandeln und auf Modelle "von der Stange" des Festlandes durchaus übertragen. Ich hoffe das ist fürs erste etwas für Dich.
Solltest du jetzt auf den Geschmack gekommen sein, studiere dieses :

http://www.classycatchers.de/basics-artikel-friedfisch/neue-beitragsreihe-erfolgreich-posenangeln

und weitere Seiten dieser wirklich gut gemachten Internet - Plattform.


----------



## hermann2106 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



Tricast schrieb:


> Beim CLARIS Verlag kannst Du dir ein Büchlein bestellen wo die Montagen alle erklärt und gezeigt werden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ich finde das dieses Board dafür da ist sich untereinander auszutauschen. Wenn ich mir über jedes Thema ein Buch zulegen soll dann braucht man sich hier ja nicht anmelden.
|bla:|bla:


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



hermann2106 schrieb:


> Ich finde das dieses Board dafür da ist sich untereinander auszutauschen. Wenn ich mir über jedes Thema ein Buch zulegen soll dann braucht man sich hier ja nicht anmelden.
> |bla:|bla:


...ein Buch ist manchmal sehr hilfreich, da die Kommentare/Antworten hier im Board hin und wieder auch mal knapp 2 Jahre später kommen  


|wavey:


----------



## Tricast (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*



hermann2106 schrieb:


> Ich finde das dieses Board dafür da ist sich untereinander auszutauschen. Wenn ich mir über jedes Thema ein Buch zulegen soll dann braucht man sich hier ja nicht anmelden.
> |bla:|bla:


@ hermann 2106:
Nach meiner Meinung sollte sich jeder der am Angeln interessiert ist, sich über Literatur ein Basiswissen aneignen. Und die von mir genannten Hefte sind günstig und bieten einen guten Einstieg. Es gibt viele, sehr viele Möglichkeiten bei den Montagen; ob nun Kopfrute oder Telestippe. Wenn ein Basiswissen vorhanden ist, dann bietet ein Forum eine tolle Möglichkeit sein Wissen zu vertiefen durch Gedankenaustausch. Es ist doch langweilig immer die gleichen Grundlagen im Forum anzusprechen.
Aber nichts für ungut, ist eben meine Meinung.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stipp-und Kopfruten Montagen*

Hier mal ein meiner Meinung nach sehr guter Leitfaden für Stippmontagen : 
http://kirchberg.neumann.lu/index_htm_files/2012-11-27 Verbleiungen.pdf

Lesen muß man da aber leider trotzdem....|supergri#h


tight lines
Tom


----------

